# Replacement SAQA Certificate



## pigwins (Mar 27, 2015)

HI,

my partner applied for a visa which was unfortunately declined, however she is reapplying for a critical skill visa in the next few weeks from the UK.

How do I request a replacement SAQA evaluation certificate as I have been advised by VFS that they will accept a certified copy.

thanks in advance


----------



## sobodla (Mar 20, 2016)

pigwins said:


> How do I request a replacement SAQA evaluation certificate


Saqa doesnt reissue certificates for evaluation. You will have to re apply for a new evaluation to get urself a hardcopy of the certificate.


----------

